# PIC - Baby GP'S!



## PATMAN (Sep 18, 2008)

Last night our guinea pig finally gave birth to 2 baby GP's! We actually got to see the last baby born which was fast. I think one is an albino.

We didn't know she was pregnant when we got her 2 months ago at the fair but figured she was going to have babies as she was growing fatter & fatter!

As you can see the babies are cute and keep close to mom for warmth and milk.


----------



## Isa (Sep 18, 2008)

Congratulations Patrick 

They are sooo adorable


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 18, 2008)

Those are brand new babies????? Wow! They are huge when they are born. I figured they'd look like baby rats or mice, you know: little naked things.

Yvonne


----------



## Laura (Sep 18, 2008)

Born to run!
Can you imagine giving birth to something so big compared to your own size?!?!?!!? OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
cuties!


----------



## Jas2Cats (Sep 18, 2008)

They're adorable  Wow, they are huge though. 

My son's been trying to get me to get him one for a while, but, I keep telling him it wouldn't be fair to the cat or dogs (or the Mom who would end up taking care of it)


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Patrick, They are cute and yes big. I have never seen a new born GP before thanks for the chance. Yes it looks like you have an albino how rare are they?


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 18, 2008)

That's one of the neat things about GPs they are born ready to go.  Little cuties. Never really liked the Red eyed Whites, but love the coloring on it's sibling.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 20, 2008)

They are sooo... cute!!!

___________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Sep 20, 2008)

they are very cute! Have you guys ever seen skinny pigs?


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Sep 21, 2008)

OMG - They are sooooo........cute! Congrats!


----------

